# Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia - anyone know where I can find some of this?

Thanks,

-Russ


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

The Philippines are in a bit of turmoil at the moment. One of our club members still has family there and getting the plants out of the country is problematic at this time. We are trying. You'll need to find someone who has them in culture.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Many guys from Germany have it...

I got it in eBay from Germany.

Greeting from Spain


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

There is a large pond in Florida full of this species.
I'll ask and see, they get 3ft long leaves...........
Big plant......easy to grow.......

Wow, I forgot about that place. Just a plain old nursery that has a pond full of it.

I'll bug Bob and hopefully get a chance to get some, a few folks locally might have just got some in recently.

It does get big though, I use is as a replacement for Aponogeton bovianus...which gets a little bigger even. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Bob promised me he would get me some aponogetifolia in return for some lingua I gave him at Plantfest II. I am going to have to bug him about it. I have not heard from him this last year.


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

I have been looking to get some of these as well.Need a big plant for some big tanks


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I have 3 plants, they are small and I've just moved them from the megent growth to the high light CO2 tank, I'll have a few later.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm just want to make sure. Is this Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia? The leaves are about 3ft+ in length. It grows very slow in my 2560L outdoor tank. (kH 4, gH 4, pH 7, 24hr water change, no CO2, JBL AquaBasis base fertilizer, silica substrate, natural sunlight)



















Thanks.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

No doubt at all. That is _C. aponogetifolia._


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow, nice pictures. Really beautiful plant.

-Russ


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

oooh, ooooh, oooh....... *panting slightly*

I've been lusting after this plant as well! Plantbrain, would this person with a "pondfull" in Florida be willing to sell some here? I've wanted to try this plant for a long time (since I first laid eyes on a picture!). 

I'd be willing to pre-pay (as I've heard complaints here and there that in group buys, or notice of specialty items, much initial interest is followed by a lackluster response when it comes time to "pony up"). Number ordered would depend on price each (I can only dip into the grocery money so far, LOL!).

I really want to try this plant!

please let us know if this FL aquaintance would/could sell some.

Thanks,
Jane


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

*aponogetifolia*

if somebody know te address in singapore who are selling aponogetifolia, i live in indonesia

thanks for your kindness


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

HI kirana, this should be a rather common plant in Singapore LFS. i think i saw it in afew LFS lately.

Are you planning to come to Singapore to buy from LFS. If so you can visit afew LFS. Thanks


----------



## hanico (Oct 16, 2006)

thank you sir, if i can found a seller of this plant i will go there


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Im fomr VietNam,how can i buy that plant ? ( I love it so much


----------



## Robert (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi,
this plant is quiet common in Germany, although the farms very seldom offer it. But many hobbiest keep it. It grows very well in hard water with a pH above 7, so it is perfect for tanks with Tanganyika or Malawi cichlids, which are popular here. 

BTW, this plant becomes huge! My plants became 1,20m (4ft) long and leaves became 5cm (2") wide. But it takes a few years before they reach this size. 

To ship them should be no big problem. I sent them once to Brazil in a padded envelop and they arrived after a good week in good condtions. 

regards

Robert


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

zQ, I have C. aponogetifolia for trade if you're interested.


----------

